# Corydoras eggs?



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a small shoal of Corydoras in my 30 gallon tank. This morning I saw something on my filter; it _looks_ like a small batch of eggs. I've read that Corydoras will attach their eggs to places, so it leads me to believe this is a group of eggs.

I've never seen anything like it before, though, so I can't be sure. Sadly my camera is in need of a new battery so I can't get any pictures... I've turned my filter around and gotten a better look. There are definitely small discs that look like eggs I saw in google pictures, and a few even have the tan fertile color! The only other fish in that tank are Livebearing Mollies; so they must be from my Albino Cories!

Can I have tips on how to take care of the eggs? If it's possible I'd like to remove them from the 30 gallon so that the mother Molly won't eat the fry before I ever see them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can take cory eggs off with a razor blade and put them in another container. Keep it dark, they can be photo-sensitive.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

How would I care for that separate container? Any specifics?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is lots on the web. http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8726


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I usually use my fingers because the razor blade cuts them open a good amount of the time. You can put it in most breeder boxes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i keep my cories in groups ..prime them...trigger them....after the spawn i remove the adults to another tank....treat the tank with eggs with some meth blue and let them be...
the less you screw with something the better off you are.....


----------

